# Little girl, big fish.



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

So I took the youngest fishing on the river Thursday night. We were standing in knee deep water talking about how peaceful it was and enjoying the fact that we were able to get out. I caught a couple of rock bass and was telling her that there could be a 20" smallie sitting in here and you wouldn't even know it, to which she replies, unless you fish it. Couple of minutes go by and she says, this is fun but your catching all the fish. No sooner had she got the words out of her mouth than, Bam. As much as I wanted to help her, I let her do it all herself. Cast, hook, reel and land a beautiful 19" smallmouth. With a smile ear to ear and me beaming with pride, here's a pic.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congrats to her on the heck of a nice smallie!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That is so cool!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Congrats to her for sure . great to se kids smiles holding a fish


----------



## C.O.CATFISH (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome...taking my lil girl to the park in obetz tomorrow...I here there are hogs in there...nice catch 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, this was her first test with a lure in the river. With all the rain, we have been going to ponds and lakes practicing casting for gills, crappie and lm. That is her PB obviously, she's beating me. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's no joke of a smallie! Good for her!


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

nice fish tom. bet she had the time of her life that day


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

Thats a nice fish in anybody's book. Congratulate her on a great catch and I do believe you have a lifelong fishin buddy.

Reminds me of the Trace Adkins song "she thinks we're just fishing"

Scott


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Love it!
Hold that memory tight and never let go!
Great post


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

WoW! Great job young lady!!


----------

